# Vitamin Supplements



## VeiledSkull (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello yet again,all :Love birds:

I've had Tiki for 3 weeks now and I have not had any luck getting him to eat his vegetables or fruits. The first few times I cut them up and put them in a dish,(carrots one day, cherries another), and the most he did was take a very tiny nibble and then ignore them altogether. Tonight,I hung kale from the top of his cage to see if he takes to that. I'm practically offering these to him at least every other day, with no luck...

The girl from the pet store did tell me that he was never fed fruits or vegetables, so it's to be expected that he's not quite taking to them yet...but it's still worrisome to me, because I'm concerned he's not getting his optimal daily vitamin intake. I'll even take a few bites of the food before putting into the cage in hopes he will see it as edible and okay to eat.

Currently his main diet consists of Vitakraft Menu Complex, and he will also eat Zupreem Fruit pellets(which I have in the cage 24/7), but not as readily as the Vitakraft.

Is it necessary to perhaps introduce a multi vitamin supplement to Tiki, at least until he picks up on the veggies/fruits?

Thank you!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Not sure about the multi-v, but you could try to throw the veggies into a food processor, and make sure they're very small pieces. Sprinkle some seed in there and offer that mix to him, and see if he accepts that. In trying to get the seed, he will inadvertently taste the veg and hopefully eat some! Try to offer this stuff everyday. if you make big batches of it, you can freeze it into portioned sizes and thaw as needed. Good luck!*


----------



## VeiledSkull (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you for the advice, Kristen  Unfortunately, I do not have a food processor, but I do own a blender. I wonder if that would work? I've never thought of it until now! lol. Beforehand I was using one of those hand dicer containers that you put the veggies in and keep pushing down on the button repeatedly to chop them up.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*That will work too, the hand chopper. I actually used one before the food processor I got. I think Target sells them for about $20. I'll check tomorrow when I go to work. They are amazing! Anyway, persistence and patience is key here. He will give in and try something long before you give up, so long as you keep at it. The thing with these guys is, is that they don't know that a lot of this stuff is considered food. Try eating some of it in front of him, and making all kinds of 'yummy' noises, and be excited to eat it. The bigger deal you make about eating the veggies, the more interested he will become! Good luck!*


----------



## VeiledSkull (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you. I will try that!

If anyone has any input about vitamin supplements,it'd be much appreciated


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Something else that would be well worth trying is sprouted seeds. I have yet to meet a budgie who doesn't love them, And they are bursting with vitamins!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Julie, when do you serve your sprouts?*


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

First thing each morning they are given their bowl of seed, immediately followed by a bowl of chop and sprouts.And strangely enough they go for the latter first hmy:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

* I meant when in the sprouting process, :laughing: I should have been more clear! That is cool to know that your flock goes for the healthy stuff first!*


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

D'uh :duhh: I knew that! :biggrin1:
I sprout wheat berries as I live on a farm estate and they often walk out of the barn of their own accord :innocent:
I soak them for 24 hours, drain them and leave them for another 24 hours, then I spread them out on kitchen towel for another 24 hours and finally feed them  They have about .5 cm tails when the buds get them.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Ok, I was just wondering. Mine get them with longer tails, but their not taking them very well right now,  Maybe I'll try that way instead! Thanks!!!*


----------



## VeiledSkull (Jun 7, 2016)

petites said:


> Something else that would be well worth trying is sprouted seeds. I have yet to meet a budgie who doesn't love them, And they are bursting with vitamins!


Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## VeiledSkull (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry for the double post, but I still haven't found a definitive answer to the main question on this thread on whether vitamin supplements are necessary or not? Thanks in advance


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, Jessica.

I think that what the members here are suggesting is to try smaller greens first, one thing at a time so to speak before rushing into a multi-v to add to say a feeder or water dish. Can you use a multi-v supplement. The answer is yes, yes you can, while you are introducing greens or fruits.

I think sometimes we like to think that budgies will eat anything -- give them any fruit or vegetable and they are 'gung-ho'. But it is best, and I am under the assumption that your budgie is young (although it doesn't matter in terms of age and introduction to fresh foods) to try one thing at a time.

For example, try introducing sprouts, as suggested by members or (organic or market fresh is the best) romaine lettuce, or a small amount of spinach leaves, or celery stalk (from the center where it is sweetest) with the leaves on, or dill. Whichever one, start with one, give it to Tiki every day until you notice him nibbling. Once Tiki imprints and recognizes that it is good, then switch and try something similar in color and texture. 

Wash your fruits and veggies well, cut them up, put them in a dish, or leave them whole, sliced, and you can clip them next to the seed dish, a favorite perch, on top of the cage (outside), inside the cage. Wet them up, let Tiki take a bath on his fresh dill -- wild excitement! Give Tiki alternatives, let him explore and see what he likes. 

For example, my budgies love it when their dill is wet and in bunches clipped at the outside top of the cage. They have a routine and will rarely eat their greens any other way. So, I keep them to that routine. They will play in that wet dill and destroy it while eating it. It's amusing  Then I started clipping corn on the cob pieces and apple slices to the top of their cage and they went wild for that. Corn in moderation, however, once in a blue moon as a treat, but rarely as it is a sugar rush.

My budgies are accustomed to food items that are green and yellow. Kale is not really a good starter green. My budgies nibble it but don't really like it and it isn't their favorite, so the suggestion of sprouts is a good one because of the quality of the vitamin boost in one sprout is about as good, if not better, than a multi-v.

Regardless, you can still use a multi-v. I use a supplement in water but change it twice a day. After washing your greens thoroughly, you can dilute a multi-v and rewet your greens with it. Your choice. A mineral block or iodine block is helpful to have along with a cuttlebone instead of a multi-v or have both but use the multi-v sparingly as in, add to water every second or third day, then change it out for regular water for a few days, then switch it for multi-v -- pattern. 

It will take time and eventually, you and your budgie will work it out. Hope this helps. :2thumbs:


----------



## VeiledSkull (Jun 7, 2016)

bluewing said:


> Hi, Jessica.
> 
> I think that what the members here are suggesting is to try smaller greens first, one thing at a time so to speak before rushing into a multi-v to add to say a feeder or water dish. Can you use a multi-v supplement. The answer is yes, yes you can, while you are introducing greens or fruits.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch! This is super helpful


----------

